# Flat Screen TV making loud screeching noises (w/ video)



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

My Sanyo flat screen (purchased around 2009-2010) has suddenly began making these terrible constant, screeching noises when on. Linked here is a video clip of the sound: 




Does it need new cables? What is wrong?


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

When you say "flat screen", do you mean a TV that's maybe 2-3 inches thick in total, or a "tube" TV where the tube is flat on the front? If the flat "tube", then the screeching would be the flyback transformer.

Not sure what it would be if it's an actual flat screen tv, since those don't have flyback transformers...


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, it's at least 2-3 inches thick. If it is a flyback transformer, can this be fixed or replaced? Maybe even by Best Buy where it was purchased?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Flat screen TVs don't have flyback transformers. The sound I heard in the video could be a cooling fan. Does the TV have one?


----------



## xVice (Oct 9, 2012)

I have the same exact noises. Please help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Disconnect and power down any video sources.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldering

cold joints


----------

